
Django-newsfeed – A news curator and newsletter subscription package for Django - saadmk11
https://github.com/saadmk11/django-newsfeed
======
saadmk11
What is django-newsfeed? django-newsfeed is a news curator and newsletter
subscription package for Django. It can be used to create a news curator
website which sends newsletters to their subscribers also it can be used to
add a news subscription section to your website.

Features Create monthly, weekly or daily issues with draft issue support.
Create posts with different categories. Archive and display all of the issues
in your website. Newsletter e-mail subscription (ajax support) with e-mail
verification. Newsletter e-mail unsubscription (ajax support). Sending
newsletters for each issue to all the subscribers. Fully customizable
templates. Uses Django's internal tools for sending email. Efficient mass
mailing support.

~~~
teruakohatu
Is there a example site or example of a live sight running it?

~~~
saadmk11
I have an Example repo and a video of that running on my local machine GitHub:
[https://github.com/saadmk11/test-django-
newsfeed](https://github.com/saadmk11/test-django-newsfeed) Youtube Demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTLwQHOrY00](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTLwQHOrY00)

Check it out and leave some feedback if possible. :)

~~~
teruakohatu
Thanks. I have watched the video but I still think hosting a love version
somewhere would be an excellent idea. If you would like me to run it locally
and give you some feedback, send me an email (my contact details in my HN
profile) and I will do so.

------
artembugara
OP, I build API around news data
([https://newscatcherapi.com/](https://newscatcherapi.com/))

Contact me at email in description if you'd like to make some integration.

Great job though!

~~~
pc86
3-21 requests per hour doesn't seen to be enough to even support development &
debugging by a single person.

~~~
anaganisk
Then subscribe to a paid plan and get more than that?

------
miguendes
Very interesting and well documented. I like it. It's so refreshing when you
see a well documented project.

~~~
saadmk11
Thanks you, Really appreciate it. Been working with django for a few years but
This is my first django package.

------
manjana
This seems amazing - is anyone familiar with a similar project for Flask?

~~~
saadmk11
Thanks, I only work with django so, don't know any similar project on flask.

------
hyuuu
this is why django is so powerful, I joke that if the team uses Django,
whenever we do roadmap planning for any feature, the first step is to try "pip
install new-feature-1" :D

~~~
saadmk11
:)

